# how to clean stoneware



## Peter Boyd (Nov 12, 2019)

I found a piece of pottery while diving last night and it is encrusted with barnacles and other sea stuff,, how would I go about cleaning it. Thanks!!!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 27, 2020)

Could soak in vinager. Some people use muriatic acid 50/50 always use distilled water. Neutralize with baking soda in water. Use protection and ventilate.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 27, 2020)

Note that some objects lose value when cleaned.


----------

